# Expat Network?



## kelbel (May 13, 2007)

I've only been here a few weeks, and am trying to find expats in New Jersey (I'm in the Rutherford/Lyndhurst area) to possibly meet up with. Anyone have any info on this? I'm struggling to find anything. Thanks


----------



## kelbel (May 13, 2007)

Hi there Bob,

I'm from the UK - Harlow. It's about 30 minutes from London. I've been out here for four weeks and am getting settled, but could do with meeting some people in the same boat! 

Thanks,
Kelbel


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I would like to say welcome to the United States, we hope that you find your stay here to be a good one. Living abroad can be both scary and interesting. I am not anywhere near you but would like to let you know that not all American are like what you may see on TV. Some of us are very responsible and pleasing people to be around. 

What do you like best about being the in US and what made you want to come here.


----------



## kelbel (May 13, 2007)

Hello, and thank you for your message! I am over here for six months, working at one of the US offices of the company I work for in the UK. It was a big step for me, especially as I'm over here on my own and arrived not knowing a soul! However, there was no way I could pass up this amazing opportunity, so I took the leap, and I'm so glad I did. I'm having a fantastic time. In answer to your question about what I like best, well, it has to be the people. I've been made to feel so welcome, and can honestly say that some of them will become long time friends. Apart from some of the impatient drivers (!), everyone has been lovely. Other than the people, I love the fact that it's so diverse and of course, being 20 minutes from NYC! Where are you in the US? Any recommendations?


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I am over in Las Vegas area, which is in Nevada. I love this area. I am glad to see that you are enjoying your time and meeting people. if you get an opportunity to check out the west coast you will find that people are very different than those on the east coast. The lifestyles are different as well.


----------



## kelbel (May 13, 2007)

I am hoping to travel a bit while I'm here, but that is likely to be restricted to weekends, so not sure if I'll make the west coast. Would love to go if I can though. I've been to Las Vegas before and loved it.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi kelbel

Welcome to the site! 

Sorry I cant help you with your area (I'm in Australia) but I didnt want you to think you were being ignored!

Its very nice to have you onboard 

Take care and chat soon

Rach xxxx


----------



## kelbel (May 13, 2007)

Hi Rach,

Thanks for the message! Good to hear from you. Where are you in Australia? Are you from the UK originally?

Kelbel xxx


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

kelbel said:


> Hi Rach,
> 
> Thanks for the message! Good to hear from you. Where are you in Australia? Are you from the UK originally?
> 
> Kelbel xxx


Hi Kelbel

We're in NSW about an hour outside Sydney - originally from South Wales in the UK.


----------



## tthompson (Dec 28, 2007)

*Looking to recruit European Account Manager in NYC*

Greetings: I am looking to direct-hire a European Account Manager for Coleaman Research Group located in New York. This candidate should have financial services/markets experience and be able to work +5hrs EST in order to service our European clients. Please let me know if you are intested. Check out our website for job description and my email address. Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Tana Thompson
HR Manager
Coleman Research Grou


----------

